
OSCON 2010: Rob Pike, "Public Static Void" - adambyrtek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kj5ApnhPAE
======
acqq
Every time I see news about Go I go and read again the
<http://golang.org/doc/go_spec.html> to see if something got better. The first
version I've read still needed ";" separators.

Still, D looks to better by the order of magnitude. I think Go solves less
problems than D: What I like in D is that it moves in the direction of letting
the programmer interact with the "knowledge" the complier has when it
processes the code, much more successful than the C++ template clumsiness.
Compared to that Go has much more "old" feeling even if Rob claim it's
"modern." Even more important, D allows even writing "classic C level" of code
if needed -- and for some critical places it's always needed. As far as I
understand, the whole D (the compiler and libraries) can be written in D,
which is not the case with Go which certainly needs good-old C.

